# driftwood



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Though i know that it is illegal (may be tons) to take out driftwood from lake or rivers are these suitable for our aquariums. I saw some good form every time I come to our lake and rivers. I will try to sneak small piece of it.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Why would it be illegal to take a pc of driftwood from a beach? Unless you are not allowed to be on said beach.

PS any pc of wood will do - as long as it's been sitting in the sun for many moons. The driftwood I have in my aquarium I took from my in-law's backyard - it was big stick that had been sitting there for years.

This is a free country right....


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

So then it is not illegal ,nice info as you said free country. Say i take branches ,are there any kind of trees that are not welcome in our tank.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I found softwood to break down much faster then any hardwood you may find. after about 7 months i could pick about 1/2 an inch of the wood off the surface. Try to keep it to hardwood. Also pines are not recommended being softwood and holding sap. But if the branch is very old like NVES said then the sap will be gone and hopefully most of the tannins. You might just have to deal with its deterioration.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Do not use the branches of sumac, either, because it's got a caustic sap and can harm fish (it's in the same plant family as poison ivy!) Magnolia branches also contain poisons.

Some of the best hardwood includes oak, fruit wood (apple, pear, cherry), ash and maple.

Be sure to boil the wood before putting it in your tank to kill off surface fungi.

There is a certain amount of tree trimming going on these days. You can usually pick up discarded branches for free. One of the nicest things (driftwood-wise) is finding a dead tree that's been knocked over by the wind or otherwise uprooted. The roots are nice and twisty.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

AVOID trees with resin. ie. Pine trees.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Read this
http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=31382


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Jackson said:


> Read this
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=31382


Nice find bro.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ganim said:


> Nice find bro.


It's a great thread. It answered all my concerns. I keep wood eating fish so I was paranoid about using different woods but not anymore


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Goodbye LFS here comes nature.


----------



## jollybangali (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys. I'm up for a nice driftwood hunt. Anyone know of some places to find some near Mississauga?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Try Jack Darling..


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

ganim said:


> Try Jack Darling..


Where is Jack Darling?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

On Lakeshore near Lorne Park rd...


----------

